# More Marian worship



## Poimen (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/04/20/mary.underpass.ap/index.html

My first inclination is to say that this is sick, and in a sense it is because it borders on idolatry if not spilling over into it. On the other side, these people need to be prayed for so that they may be liberated from their false worship. 

I also need to pray for my congregation and myself that I not fall into idolatry in other ways. 

Convicted.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 20, 2005)

people are crazy.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 20, 2005)

> "We're treating this just like we treat any type of roadside memorial," said IDOT spokesman Mike Claffey. "We have no plans to clean this site."



IDOT? Should read IDIOT.

This is really sad.


----------



## Puritanhead (Apr 23, 2005)

First, the cheese sandwich on ebay and now.... --sigh--


----------



## Craig (Apr 23, 2005)

I bet the homeless guy that urinated there the night before had no idea what would result.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 23, 2005)

I hate to tell you what I think it looks like....................


----------

